# Park tool...made in USA>?



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

I was reading up in the park catalog and noticed they often made reference to Bondhus when referring to their hex wrenches...Are all the hex wrenches i.e. all the multi-allen keys, L-wrenches and p handle L wrenches made by bondhus for park? I assume most of their tool production is made in house in the U.S......if anyone knows more about this please feel free to share your knowledge with us

just wondering


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

i would just avoid the park hex and go straight to the bondhus line or other quality tool company.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Bondhus way back was the inventor of those ball ends, so at the least, companies are giving them credit while quality tool makers outside the US couldn't give a rat's ass. It appears as if their patent has run out.

Anyhow, there is nothing higher quality or longer wearing in the hex sector than Bondhus. If you are not sure why, go to their website and see what makes them different. Lots of careful, and sometimes even unseen improvements or attention to detail, better metals that don't wear like others, stronger ball ends and profiling, and then there's the ProHold line, which has an insert that holds the bolt from falling. It really does work and Bondhus has said without naming them, Wiha's competing Magic Ring which puts a wire around the ball end reduces the strength drastically. I have finally seen them in person and while I love Wiha tools, Bondhus has it here.

You can get Bondhus for real cheap from Fleabay, Chad's Tool Box, etc.

Go to their website and see why there's a difference. Also check the search history here for my Username and bondhus and you'll see what's up. I also used them for engine work, as a stripped exhaust or intake manifold bolt would have been a disaster.

Wera also makes some high quality ball end hexes, but they look scary as a large shank suddenly into a tiny tip. Looks like it will snap, though the quality is excellent.

The Bondhus Website:
http://www.bondhus.com/


----------



## Curious-George (Aug 10, 2008)

funny you should mention chad's, I ordered a bunch of knipex tools from them...the prices are really worth it...that being said, I was actually gonna place another order from them with the addition of a few bondhus stuff as well...I read up on them previously and I am actually ordering a set of their screwdriver hex tools with the prohold grip. I spoke to one of chad's representative that told me to seek wera for the L wrenches (advising me that although bondhus is very good, I should look at wera if i'm not only set on American tools)....wonder though if wera's stainless finish is better than the bondhu's 14k finish...


----------



## aosty (Jan 7, 2004)

Another vote for Bondhus hex keys here... I've been using them for nearly 20 years and have only fried one or two in that time.

I also picked up some goodies from Chad's a while back... Knipex pliers are awesome as are the Wera/Wiha screwdrivers.... picked up a set of Wera keys too but haven't used them much yet.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Knipex pliers rock. Best part is I can go down to the local DIY store and buy them on the cheap. You can also get them at Sears, some under Knipex's own name, some rebranded as Craftsman in a two pack as the Cobras. Identical to Knipex and still made in De.

I'm still baffled about why Wiha sells their mechanic's tools in the US, but not in Germany. Hazet is nice, but expensive.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

reptilezs said:


> i would just avoid the park hex and go straight to the bondhus line or other quality tool company.


When I was looking for a set of Torx drivers the Park version looked really nice, but the price was marked way up. Ended up going to the local cheapo tool store finding a great set of Bondhus Torx which were identical in every way to the Park version less the name on the side. I am convinced that Park is buying some of their tools direct from Bondhus less the printing on the side. After 10 years of hard use the Bondhus tools are still going strong with normal signs of wear and tear, but nothing that would suggest they are inferior in any way.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

According to Bondhus, they don't rebrand their tools for others, but one never knows if their works without their specific alloys are allotted to private label. However, the grade of steel they use is supposedly unique enough that no one else gets to use it.


----------



## Douglas Fir (Jan 28, 2005)

*great tools that ARE made in the USA*

There is a small tool company based in the southern sierras of Californinathat makes terrific bike tools. I've been using their dial incdicated tool to keep my wheels in top shape ( the rotors too!)for the last 4 years. morningstartools.com is their name.


----------

